# No time to lose- RCAF Training Film



## Cloud Cover (17 Sep 2019)

"Can you do as well as Dixon?"

https://youtu.be/3HJH5yC1_-g


----------



## Eye In The Sky (17 Sep 2019)

To perform like Dixon...I'd definitely need to be wearing a tie.


----------



## Good2Golf (17 Sep 2019)

I love the “adopt crash positions” that turns into a no seatbelt, no helmet game of Twister...WTF?


----------



## Blackadder1916 (17 Sep 2019)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> . . . “adopt crash positions”  . . .



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FIleqKFhqs


----------



## Good2Golf (18 Sep 2019)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FIleqKFhqs



Ahhh, forgot that SOP.


----------

